# CM9 Theme chooser.



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Just wanted to let everyone know, this was finally merged with the latest update. Also, old themes (From Gingerbread and older) are compatible, just tried a couple from the market and had no trouble applying them!


----------



## Guvery (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't know if I would say compatible, considering that all of the cm7 themes are for hdpi, and we're xhdpi 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Guvery said:


> I don't know if I would say compatible, considering that all of the cm7 themes are for hdpi, and we're xhdpi
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I applied two different themes and both sized correctly. I guess YMMV.


----------



## mil0ck (Nov 18, 2011)

Awesome! Been waiting for this for a long time now!

~Just my thoughts on the matter~


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> I applied two different themes and both sized correctly. I guess YMMV.


What themes did you try? I got an error, and crashing apks, when I tried cm7 themes.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Schoat333 said:


> What themes did you try? I got an error, and crashing apks, when I tried cm7 themes.


Ice Cream Sandwich for CM7 (Only one I used when on my TB) and Freeze. Like I said, both worked fine.


----------



## waltpartlo (Oct 9, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Ice Cream Sandwich for CM7 (Only one I used when on my TB) and Freeze. Like I said, both worked fine.


I am going to have to try linear. <crosses fingers>


----------



## xmike (Jun 29, 2011)

Nitroz said he'll have an black exodus apk later today.


----------



## waltpartlo (Oct 9, 2011)

waltpartlo said:


> I am going to have to try linear. <crosses fingers>


Damn, anybody happen to have the linear.apk? It is market only as far as I can tell, and is not compatible with ICS.


----------



## nmiltner (Jun 6, 2011)

waltpartlo said:


> Damn, anybody happen to have the linear.apk? It is market only as far as I can tell, and is not compatible with ICS.


Just a guess but it won't be nearly anything you are expecting. Too many XML and images that don't match up.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## waltpartlo (Oct 9, 2011)

nmiltner said:


> Just a guess but it won't be nearly anything you are expecting. Too many XML and images that don't match up.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I thought it would be worth a try. It is my all time favorite theme, and I doubt it will be ported anytime soon.


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

waltpartlo said:


> I thought it would be worth a try. It is my all time favorite theme, and I doubt it will be ported anytime soon.


Yea BGill55 was back in the game for a little but he's gone again now which sucks, he was one of the best themers out there.


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

Someone needs to update linear its the greatest.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Ice Cream Sandwich for CM7 (Only one I used when on my TB) and Freeze. Like I said, both worked fine.


I tried freeze, and it changes the status bar, toggles, and drag handle, but the handle is off center. When I try to open the phone, it crashes.

I would say they are not backward compatible.


----------



## waltpartlo (Oct 9, 2011)

Gil Smash said:


> Yea BGill55 was back in the game for a little but he's gone again now which sucks, he was one of the best themers out there.


Cannot blame him in the least for going, but it doesn't mean I don't miss his work.


----------



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

What happened to BGill?


----------



## phooky (Aug 5, 2011)

CZonin said:


> What happened to BGill?


Life


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

This is good news! Can't wait for some compatible themes. It'd be cool if CM did it like MIUI where all the themes were accessible from within the app. Anyway, if anyone finds any cool themes, keep the thread updated or maybe we should start a CM9 Theme Chooser thread for devs.


----------



## thejron (Mar 2, 2012)

Matted Blues please god

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## aardvark502 (Aug 3, 2011)

thejron said:


> Matted Blues please god
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


take the plunge and tell us if it works?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

Purple?


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

aardvark502 said:


> take the plunge and tell us if it works?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


It doesn't. Already tried.


----------



## gi812 (Jun 14, 2011)

are the nav buttons not included in the cm9 themes (can the theme manager do this?)


----------



## thejron (Mar 2, 2012)

I emailed him about matted blues a long time ago and he said he should have something to offer in a few weeks. I think that was 2.5-3 months ago?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## thejron (Mar 2, 2012)

I emailed him about matted blues a long time ago and he said he should have something to offer in a few weeks. I think that was 2.5-3 months ago?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

gi812 said:


> are the nav buttons not included in the cm9 themes (can the theme manager do this?)


No reason why they couldnt be. I havent looked into the new theme chooser but the nav buttons are just standard pngs in the SystemUI.apk


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> No reason why they couldnt be. I havent looked into the new theme chooser but the nav buttons are just standard pngs in the SystemUI.apk


yep they can be themed.


----------



## solongthemer (Jan 17, 2012)

Where can i obtain a template and a set of instructions on building a theme chooser apk ? I have a win7/linux dual boot already.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Ahhh my favorite feature! Can't wait to see what awesome themers make themes for this again!


----------



## r2doesinc (Jun 8, 2011)

I actually made a little script to help in the making of theme chooser apks. It works, but needs a little love. now that ics has it, i may go back and start work on it again.

https://github.com/r2DoesInc/Theme-Generator


----------



## reverepats (Aug 21, 2011)

Rover and Revolution work from XDA. They just don't change the color of the clock. Revolution is nice. Reminds me of a MIUI theme I used a lot back in the day

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JS0724 (Jul 15, 2011)

reverepats said:


> Rover and Revolution work from XDA. They just don't change the color of the clock. Revolution is nice. Reminds me of a MIUI theme I used a lot back in the day
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Until you try to use your phone...then you'll get a FC.


----------



## jellydroid13 (Nov 2, 2011)

Just a heads up Roman said he will be putting it in aokp too. Check his twitter he has a screenshot with it running already.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

JayR_Themer said:


> Where can i obtain a template and a set of instructions on building a theme chooser apk ? I have a win7/linux dual boot already.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


To my knowledge an official template doesn't exist as of yet. We have a discussion starting on it in the Dev/Themer section but I think right now we are going to have to modify it ourselves or follow haxzamatics guide and use that as a base.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

MR H3LLMAN said:


> To my knowledge an official template doesn't exist as of yet. We have a discussion starting on it in the Dev/Themer section but I think right now we are going to have to modify it ourselves or follow haxzamatics guide and use that as a base.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


it exists, i saw a link somewhere in xda


----------



## jnr21 (Apr 29, 2012)

Lucid for cm9 available from play store.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

alatedseraph said:


> it exists, i saw a link somewhere in xda


Yep, that's what I'm using.

The only problem is the template is still designed for CM7, so you have to alter it a little so it will work with ICS.


----------



## FSRBIKER (Jun 9, 2011)

Talk with NitrozK(Exodus themes) he has been posting updates on Twitter and has the nav bar themeing now, he has a template.



MR H3LLMAN said:


> To my knowledge an official template doesn't exist as of yet. We have a discussion starting on it in the Dev/Themer section but I think right now we are going to have to modify it ourselves or follow haxzamatics guide and use that as a base.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

Schoat333 said:


> Yep, that's what I'm using.
> 
> The only problem is the template is still designed for CM7, so you have to alter it a little so it will work with ICS.


what about using a theme apk that was made for cm9 and just changing that? someone posted a purple holo earlier i think that works great for me.


----------



## ms0chez (Jun 23, 2011)

jnr21 said:


> Lucid for cm9 available from play store.


Appreciate the heads up. Seems to be working fine with Gummy's Theme Chooser.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

alatedseraph said:


> what about using a theme apk that was made for cm9 and just changing that? someone posted a purple holo earlier i think that works great for me.


That would work for sure, but I would advise asking that person if its OK first. I wouldn't mind, but some people do.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

Schoat333 said:


> That would work for sure, but I would advise asking that person if its OK first. I wouldn't mind, but some people do.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Their apk is a template from someone elses and is in turn a template for someone elses, if they got pissed about u using that as a template but left nothing the same then they need to grow a pair and move on with life. lol


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

This is awesome!!! i think i read that the latest gummy test build has theme chooser built in as well. haven't flashed to verify yet though.



housry23 said:


> This is good news! Can't wait for some compatible themes. It'd be cool if CM did it like MIUI where all the themes were accessible from within the app. Anyway, if anyone finds any cool themes, keep the thread updated or maybe we should start a CM9 Theme Chooser thread for devs.


I remember back on my evo3d, i had an app that i could search for theme chooser themes and download straight from the app. similar to what you mentioned, it just requires a second app


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

MFD00M said:


> This is awesome!!! i think i read that the latest gummy test build has theme chooser built in as well. haven't flashed to verify yet though.
> 
> I remember back on my evo3d, i had an app that i could search for theme chooser themes and download straight from the app. similar to what you mentioned, it just requires a second app


We'll just have to whip up a basic app for it. I'm sure someone will sooner rather than later.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blowtorch (Jan 12, 2012)

winner00 said:


> Purple?


where to get purple holo? is there a red holo?


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

I will be starting up my cm9 theme next week while the wife is out if town. Problem is remembering how to build those damn theme chooser apks







its been a while.


----------



## nmiltner (Jun 6, 2011)

Starting up Ghost. We'll see if it turns out OK. I'm afraid some edits won't be possible.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

I started porting my ICS green theme, and got most of it done. I'm still stuck trying to get some things to change tho. I think there are some parts that just don't work yet.

For example, I can't get the toggle highlight to change. It's driving me nuts because its the only thing in the status bar that is still ICS blue.


----------



## blowtorch (Jan 12, 2012)

Schoat333 said:


> I started porting my ICS green theme, and got most of it done. I'm still stuck trying to get some things to change tho. I think there are some parts that just don't work yet.
> 
> For example, I can't get the toggle highlight to change. It's driving me nuts because its the only thing in the status bar that is still ICS blue.


the 0508 cm9 nightly changed this http://review.cyanogenmod.com/#/c/15699/


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

blowtorch said:


> the 0508 cm9 nightly changed this http://review.cyanog....com/#/c/15699/


I was looking at that. I'll have to try it out tomorrow morning for sure.


----------



## DcoMbl (Oct 13, 2011)

Originall posted *here*

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I want to make a CM9 Theme Maker for Windows. Nothing like GoThemeFactory or a over-complicated XML template.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]A unique, well designed aid to making themes for CM9 a breeeeeeeeeeze.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]The windows software/design of it is no problem for me, looking for anyone close to CM as possible to help[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]provide files as they're available, or anyone close enough following on that project.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Wouldnt take but more than a few days if someone/some people worked close enough.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]For the most part, I already have a few various 'theme-makers' made so all my code is pretty much[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]completed already. My current set is not available for public use, but the CM9 Theme Maker, would be[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]available to everyone, for free. [/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Anyone, get in contact with me. [/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]----[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Brought up in the previous thread, I do not have any method or interest in Linux/Unix editions.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I have been programming Windows applications for over 8 years, I'll stick with what I know.[/background]


----------



## ms0chez (Jun 23, 2011)

Wasn't someone looking for cobalt theme? I think it was a few pages back if I remember right. But here's one:

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/25117-[Theme]-Cobalt-for-CM9-Theme-Chooser#entry671391
[Theme] Cobalt for CM9 Theme Chooser
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

The 5/8 update did fix the toggle not theming, but did not fix the brightness and volume scrubbers.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

DcoMbl said:


> Originall posted *here*
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I want to make a CM9 Theme Maker for Windows. Nothing like GoThemeFactory or a over-complicated XML template.[/background]
> 
> ...


This would be a welcomed addition IMO. Making CM themes are a royal pain in the ass and very repetitive. The community could benefit greatly from a tool like that.


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

So i just ran the holopurple theme on aokp b35 and it worked! I dont see hardly any blue anywhere! hell yea!


----------



## blowtorch (Jan 12, 2012)

alatedseraph said:


> So i just ran the holopurple theme on aokp b35 and it worked! I dont see hardly any blue anywhere! hell yea!


where can i get holo purple? is holo red avaliable? thanks

NVM found it on XDA


----------



## theDL (Oct 17, 2011)

DcoMbl said:


> Originall posted *here*
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I want to make a CM9 Theme Maker for Windows. Nothing like GoThemeFactory or a over-complicated XML template.[/background]
> 
> ...


This would be the greatest thing ever.


----------

